# Помогите разобраться с УЗИ сосудов



## Ruslan555545 (15 Мар 2017)

УСГ - признаки S- подобной девиации обеих внутренних сонных артерий с тупыми  углами менее 90 градусов и локальным ускорением кровотока слева. Спазм по обех позвоночных артериях в сегменте v2. Снижение ЛСК по мозговых сосудах вертебро- базилярного бассейна.

Что всё это значит и как лечить???
Помогите разобраться.
Спасибо.


----------



## Ruslan555545 (17 Мар 2017)

Есть кто?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2017)

Никого нет.
А кто говорит?
Говорит Московское радио. Московское время 00.07 минут.

С такой УЗДГ, летчики годны к летной работе.
Болит-то, что?


----------



## Ruslan555545 (17 Мар 2017)

Болит голова в области затылка и давит над глазами и в висках. И немного плывёт в глазах(((
Это не синдром позвоночной артерии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2017)

Возможно. Врач Вас осматривал? Рефлексы, чувтсвительность, сила, пробы на равновесие, пробы на равновесие с поворотами головы, реакция зрачков на свет, вегетатика, состояние мышц шейного отдела?


----------



## Ruslan555545 (17 Мар 2017)

Врач сказал что всё в норме. Что это мышцы так тянут


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2017)

А смотрел?


----------



## Ruslan555545 (17 Мар 2017)

Ещё осенью. Там что-то написал d=s.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2017)

При этом высокие и с расширенных рефлексогенных зон?


----------



## Ruslan555545 (18 Мар 2017)

Такого не пишет. Пишет что слух,речь,глотание сохранены. Глазные щели d=s. Диагноз цервикалгия


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2017)

Цервикалгия это боль в шейном отделе.
Скорее всего мышечной причины, надо лечить.
Лечите?


----------



## Ruslan555545 (18 Мар 2017)

Нет не лечу. Как лечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2017)

Есть у меня заготовочка. Почитайте. Что непонятно спросите.

При лечении скелетно-мышечных болей в спине рекомендуют применять комплекс лечебных мероприятий. Такой комплексный подход является основным при формировании лечебных и профилактических программ в большинсте медицинских центров специализирующихся на лечении заболеваний позвоночника.
При формировании комплексных лечебных программ основным является учет индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения
Можно, условно, выделить три основных направления лечения:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока.*
*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры.*
*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания*

Каждому из направлений, присущи свои методы и методики лечения:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия; 
1.6. Рефлексотерапия.

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*

2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов; 
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия;
3.2. Время и все что помогает "рассасыванию" грыжи диска  за это время.

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством эффективного применения.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е. специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК - это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар.
Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему!

Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например:*
1. Противовоспалительная терапия
2. Миорексирующая терапия
3. Метаболическая терапия
4. Физиотерапия (включая воздействие на точки акупунктуры)
5. Лечебный медицинский массаж
6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике
7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)
8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, лечебных накладок на матрас, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.
9. ЛФК

Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).
Самостоятельно сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там?


----------



## Ruslan555545 (20 Мар 2017)

Я понял спасибо. А как со спортзалом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2017)

Пока болит, лечебный уровень, как пройдет восстановительный, а потом и на тренировочный выйдите.


----------



## Ruslan555545 (20 Мар 2017)

Хорошо. Спасибо)


----------

